#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  woning/kamer gezocht voor zuster omgeving Utrecht

## TgbaG

Assalamun Alaykum,

Ik ben op zoek naar een zuster om een woning mee te huren of een zuster die nog een plek vrij heeft. Ik studeer in Utrecht en ik moet vanaf maart mijn huidige woning verlaten i.v.m. sloping. Ik moet anders 2,5 reizen naar school.
Dus misschien is er iemand in dezelfde situatie of misschien ken je iemand die dit ook wilt. Laat het me weten Insha'Allah

----------

